# new processor PLGA775/LGA775



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

So, here's the deal: I want to buy a new processor and I think I found the one I want, but will it work properly?

I have ASUS P5G41-M LX motherboard link: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5G41-M LX 
and Intel Pentium D 945 3.40Ghz processor.

I want to buy Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 or Q8400...
but does it will work?
I have compared products here and at "Sockets Supported" tab my old processor has "PLGA775" and those other 2 "LGA775", so does it change anything? 
P.S.
If you think I chose wrong processor to buy, suggest something else (with affordable price)
Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

As long as you are running the correct/supported BIOS version the CPU will be compatible.

 ASUS P5G41-M LX CPU Support

What are the rest of your system specs? 

RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

2GB RAM (one card from who) going to buy another one
Video card- NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
and some german CobaKing VP-550W psu
Technical Data
+3,3V max. 26A
+5,0V max 26A
+12V1 max. 22A
+12V2 max. 22A
-12V max. 0.6A
+5Vsb max. 2,5A

+12V combined max 420W
+3,3 / 5V combined max 150W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is very poor quality. Replacing it with a good quality 550W minimum PSU would be very wise to help insure a longer life for your other components.
If you add RAM, get a 2X2GB matched pair and remove the 2GB stick now in use to avoid problems.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Your PSU is very poor quality. Replacing it with a good quality 550W minimum PSU would be very wise to help insure a longer life for your other components.
> If you add RAM, get a 2X2GB matched pair and remove the 2GB stick now in use to avoid problems.


how to know which psu is bad and which one is good, in what I should look...
and can you tell me specific why mine is bad...
pc probe shows that everything is fine with power








link to my psu


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is low quality & made by Inter-Tech and is not 80 + certified.
The best PSU's are made by SeaSonic. All XFX and all Corsair except the GS & CX Series are made by SeaSonic.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Your PSU is low quality & made by Inter-Tech and is not 80 + certified.
> The best PSU's are made by SeaSonic. All XFX and all Corsair except the GS & CX Series are made by SeaSonic.


so if I'll buy Corsair 700W Gaming Series GS700 or Corsair cmpsu-600cxv2uk 600w or XFX pro 650W 80+ core edition psu, then my pc will work faster or something?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A good quality PSU won't make your PC work faster but it will help to insure a longer life for the other components.
All XFX and all Corsair *except* the GS & CX Series are made by SeaSonic.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Tyree said:


> A good quality PSU won't make your PC work faster but it will help to insure a longer life for the other components.
> All XFX and all Corsair *except* the GS & CX Series are made by SeaSonic.


there , I bought XFX pro 550w psu, now no one will complain about my psu :normal:

P.S.
could this be the problem why my pc works very slow?
I'm using Intel Pentium D 945 3.40Ghz processor and this is how my ram looks


----------

